# what do you guys think of this G11?



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

i found this for 300obo with a snow plow, mowing deck, and cultivator. Here is a pic.


<img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j164/lukesxr80/100_1479.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you buy it? Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

no not yet, i think om going to look at it on sat. or sun.


----------



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good! You better grab it while you can, here in southeast iowa i don't see many around,just once in a while...


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

do you think this would plow snow good?


----------



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, it will plow the snow! i haven't been around a G11 but my G14 has the traction control on it, i can make it pos trac by turning the adjustment on the left wheel hub. i bet the G11 has it too.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

alright, thanks guys, im gonna look at it this weekend.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

when i get it will i be able to angle the muffler strait up and down? I think it would look sweet that way haha


----------



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, that would be neat, i have seen them that way, just make sure you get the clamp tight or it will keep trying to turn.

:bigusa:


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

alright, haha thats the first thing im doing when i get it.


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Did you buy it?*

How did it look? Did you buy it or not? If you didn't buy it, how come? Do you know if it is still available? I don't live too far from Dubois...I have a friend who is looking for a Bolens with a tiller.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

no i didnt even look at it, i acually bought this 1402 eliminator. im not sure if its for sale still or not.

<img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j164/lukesxr80/bolens003.jpg">

<img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j164/lukesxr80/bolens002.jpg">

<img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j164/lukesxr80/bolens001.jpg">

<img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j164/lukesxr80/bolens004.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I did a little tweaking on your post Bobo. Hope you don't mind. Sharp looking machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2007)

oh ya thanks for fixing those pics, ya she's a nice running machine!


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Nice Looking Machine!*

It looks like you found a good one! Have fun with it!


----------



## sknight88 (Jul 12, 2010)

My apoligies for reviving a 3 year old post, but this is the same tractor Im working on, and being rather new to this, whats attached to the rear wheels? Like an adaptor for dual wheels? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Wheel Weights*

Those are wheel weights for added traction.


----------



## sknight88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

